# Dukes of Hazzard



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Just saw my first "Dukes" movie commercial.  
WHY, DEAR GOD, WHY!!!!!???  :voorhees:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

If for no other purpose, you have to admit that seeing Jessica Simpsons beautiful form in those Daisy Dukes is more than reason enough to justify the existence of such a movie.


----------



## lipstikgrl (May 14, 2005)

have you seenthat new video of hers? very steamy


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

I just want a poster of her in those Daisy Dukes. Now, thats hots.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah, this movie will certainly eat donkey balls, but I still want to see her in those shorts and the bikini top. She looks ridonculously hot in that horrible "Boots" video.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

She's losing all her church friends over that video. But with friends like those who needs enemies, right? Before she was a pop singer and a reality TV star, she was a gospel singer.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

she si the only reason anyone will want to see the film. hell i was 14 when the show was on and the only reason to watch that ,then was the girls.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

I have absolutely no intention to see this movie when it does come out. Jessica Simpson just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I agree with the Doctor.
I LOVED the Dukes tv show, but this movie couldn't look worse. Just because Jessica Simpson has big ****,well, that's not enough reason for me to ever see this one.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

dont need to play to see her,he'll thenets full of j.s. stuff!


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

I just saw that Jessica Simpson music video, "Boots". It sucked. A lot. Especially the song.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Doctorthingit said:


> I just saw that Jessica Simpson music video, "Boots". It sucked. A lot. Especially the song.


Yeah, but you just hit mute and look at her. It's much better that way.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

Every time I try that, the telephone rings.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Saw "The Dukes" Saturday night. As a fan of the TV show while a kid, I was somewhat disappointed, but I must say that the two leads (Bo & Luke) were well cast and good in their roles, (Stiffler, indeed!), Jessica did a good job (remember, she is from the south), and is incredibly attractive in her Daisy Dukes, Cooter was right on, as was Enos. Now, for the bad news: Burt Reynolds (potential, anyone?) was woefully miscast, Roscoe was all wrong, and Willie as Uncle Jesse didn't have squat to do, save do some drankin', some smokin' (Willie will be Willie!), crack a few hit and miss jokes (the best one was the one about the donkey and the onion). See it at a matinee or on home video.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

The thing that almost made me want to see this movie (other than Seann William Scott, all his movies end up on TV in such a short time and I can't help but watch movies TV- it's free ((meaning you don't pay big theater ticket prices)), and who cares about censorship on a new movie if it's as dumb as Road Trip? SWS has something, a certain kind of star power quality to him) is Jessica Simpson. Her involvement in the music scene is pretty uninteresting considering that she's not doing anything really original. But she has something that makes her perfect for this movie. As stupid as this is going to sound though, I hope it doesn't break up her marriage to Nick Lachey. I've seen their show and even though it wasn't always entertaining, they were really in love sometimes. I'm a romantic at heart and some young couple has to stay together and give us other romantics hope.


----------

